# Help Needed: Clausing 111 Power Crossfeed Key.



## magu (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi all, I need some help. (quips about my insanity are un-needed, my wife makes plenty of them)

I have a 12 inch clausing 111 lathe. It has a power crossfeed run off the lead screw, unfortunately I don't believe that I inserted the key correctly because about the third time I ran the lathe it came out and was mangled beyond recognition. So two years later now that I actually have a use for the function I have a question: how is it retained? The PDF manual I have calls it a 1/8 by 1/8 straight key, but I have yet to figure out how it stays in.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 28, 2016)

Is there any indication that the original key was once silver soldered in?  If not, perhaps they originally used some Locktite product.


----------



## timvercoe (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm working on a SB 16 right now and there is a key in the carriage drive worm gear.  It is longer that the allocated slot in the gear and bent over on both ends so it doesn't work out.  Not familiar with the clausing, but maybe similar idea?  

Tim


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 28, 2016)

Could be.  The only parts manual I have a copy of is for 100-3.  Drawings are section views instead of exploded and it doesn't actually show the key.  And the description in the parts list just says 1/8" square key.  Someone mentioned bent keys last year but I can't recall whether it was here or in the Rockwell forum.  I would call Clausing and see whether they have one.


----------



## Rick_B (Jan 28, 2016)

I had/have bent keys on a Clausing 5418 that we discussed here.  One was in the gear box.  I can't remember where the other was but I don't think it was the cross feed

Let me check
Rick


----------



## magu (Feb 1, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your responses.



timvercoe said:


> I'm working on a SB 16 right now and there is a key in the carriage drive worm gear.  It is longer that the allocated slot in the gear and bent over on both ends so it doesn't work out.  Not familiar with the clausing, but maybe similar idea?
> 
> Tim



I have taken the gearbox off and looked at it every which way and I am thinking that a similar thing was done on my lathe as yours. I originally thought it was an odd gib key, but looking at the rmanents, the "head" could just has easily been a bent end. I also have no idea how well seated it was before or if the key was even original. 



wa5cab said:


> Could be.  The only parts manual I have a copy of is for 100-3.  Drawings are section views instead of exploded and it doesn't actually show the key.  And the description in the parts list just says 1/8" square key.  Someone mentioned bent keys last year but I can't recall whether it was here or in the Rockwell forum.  I would call Clausing and see whether they have one.



We must have the same documentation, as that is exactly what I have to go off of. I tried the clausing folks and, while creepily friendly, they didn't have anything to help me out beyond a scan of the manual. 



Rick_B said:


> I had/have bent keys on a Clausing 5418 that we discussed here.  One was in the gear box.  I can't remember where the other was but I don't think it was the cross feed
> 
> Let me check
> Rick


 
I appreciate that, i think I have come up with a  solution though. I am not entirely comfortable with the whole bent key thing, I don't know why, but in my mind it just seems like something begging to catch or wedge itself somewhere. My plan is to take a piece of carbon key stock and weld a little blob on either end. I can then grind/file profiled heads on both ends. Then it will just be the herculean feat of holding it in place while sliding everything back on. I am thinking a dab of grease might be my friend for that. I will post a picture when I am done, but that may be a while, my wife is scheduled to be induced tonight.


----------



## timvercoe (Feb 1, 2016)

Congratulations on your growing famillly !

Tim


----------



## magu (Feb 1, 2016)

thank you Sir. Big changes ahead....


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 2, 2016)

Magu,

I'm a little bit surprised that Clausing didn't have the key available.  And that no one else who owns a 100 Series hasn't piped up.  But a bent up end is no more (or less) likely to catch on anything than a welded on end.  You will just need to check what the maximum length of the bent end can be and after bending, grind or mill it down to that.  And you will need to either mill or file the inside radius to a square corner.


----------



## magu (Feb 3, 2016)

I believe the reason that clausing doesn't have any would be that they are calling it a straight key and probably grouping it with the rest of the comercial hardware (nuts, bolts, etc) on the bom. I agree with you about a bent Key's suitability if you square the face etc. The one that was in there appears to have been bent cudely with pliers or something and stuck in the machine. It had a large bend radius that seemed to work a lot like a taper.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 3, 2016)

OK.  Several months ago, there was a thread in which someone discussed making a replacement key.  I'm pretty sure that the specific key was in the QCGB, not the apron.  But making the key would be the same process.  Unfortunately, I haven't a clue as to the thread name or lathe model, except that I strongly doubt the title included the word "key".  Of course, if you have a mill you could mill one out of bar or plate.  But from the parts list description and the dimly remembered description in the old thread, it would appear that Clausing originally made it from key stock.

Did any of you specifically ask whomever you spoke with at Clausing whether or not they still had the drawing of the part?  If you were speaking with Jolene, she would probably have looked without your asking.  The others, probably not.


----------



## Rick_B (Feb 3, 2016)

Robert- here's my thread where some bent keys were discussed - http://hobby-machinist.com/threads/clausing-5418-lathe.38010/

One had both ends bent and was in the gear box - someone here remade one for me out of square key stock.  Clausing recognized the part but no longer stocked it.  The bent ends pointed up and the top lever sliding gear was installed between the bent up ends

I can't remember where the other key was - it had only one bent end and the bent portion went into a hole in a shaft.

Rick


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 8, 2016)

I've got a 108 Clausing,  if you've got some time and don't mind waiting, I can pull mine apart and document whats there.

Work is crazy right now but should calm down in a few weeks and I can get into it for you.


----------

